# SC State record Tarpon



## nu2salt (Sep 17, 2008)

Did anyone else see the pictures of the big tarpon that was caught recently?
The estimates were 200lbs. I have not read anything else about the weight, but it was huge. The guy caught it from the beach.:fishing:

I saw the report at sc fishing reports.com


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

nu2salt said:


> The guy caught it from the beach.:fishing:


That's cool! Hopefull some pics will turn up.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

pics are on charlestonfishing.com. 
http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=68471

No way that fish was anywhere near 200, but it made for a great story. Doesn't really matter what size it was though. Catching a poon from the sand had to be a blast. Definately a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I gotta agree, that fish definitley isn't 200 pounds. Based on the pics of the new NC record, a 200 pound tarpon would dwarf that fish.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I wish I could look that happy and at ease holding 100 lbs. each. No way it's that heavy. But I sure as heck would LOVE to pull that sucker in from the surf!


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe #125+ - for sure not 200. It is still a killer catch. Would be a hoot from the surf. Knowing my luck I'd hang him on my smaller rod and get spooled.
I would love to hook one of any size. One of the fish on my dream list.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i have a guide friend that has caught and released the state record poon every year on his trips, that might be 150 but not 200


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks like 147lbs. 3oz. to me.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I would call it at a buck and a quarter or so not much more, unless the guys who caught it were dwarfs.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

very awesome to get one from the beach..


----------

